# Job Seekers Benefit- when is it awarded from



## MandaC (20 Aug 2008)

I was made redundant from my job on 18th July and had another job starting on 5th August.  I was told I was eligible for jobseekers benefit and said, sure it will pay part of the mortgage for the month because I would be getting no wages from 18th July until the end of August.  I did not know where to sign on on the Monday so went in on the Tuesday morning and gave everything in. Never heard anything since.

I got a letter today to say I have been awarded job seekers benefit from 25th July.  Why is that?  On the back of the form it says there are 3 waiting days (why?) but I still dont follow.  Now it does say underneath (we will issue any arrears not included in your first payment shortly), so maybe there is more to follow.

I am sorry I bothered as it was a lot of hassle and I had to drive two towns away to get it.  Also, I tried to ring them to sign off (could not get through), so I sent them a letter, which they dont appear to have dealt with either!

Also, it says to collect this every Wednesday starting from tomorrow in my local post office - I am working miles away so cant get there tomorrow - does anyone know if it is only there on the day, or can I get it on Saturday?  

I will try to ring them from the office tomorrow, but they dont answer their phone usually - actually might be better sending a fax.


----------



## gipimann (20 Aug 2008)

The rules of Jobseeker's Benefit state that no payment is made for the first 3 days of the claim (the waiting days referred to), if you are signing on directly from employment.

You made your claim on Tuesday 22nd July, and the 3 waiting days bring you to Friday 25th which is the first day you can be paid from.    

Payments do remain at post offices for a few days - if the payment day is Wednesday (i.e. today, 20th), the payment will be available until next Tuesday, at which time An Post send it back to the Dept of Social & Family Affairs.   So you'll be able to pick it up on Saturday.

Arrears of Jobseeker's Benefit are usually held until the Dept check whether you made a claim for Supplementary Welfare Allowance at your local Health Centre - if you didn't, then they'll pay whatever you're due from 25th July till you signed off.


----------



## MandaC (20 Aug 2008)

It does refer to waiting days.  What exactly are you waiting for?  Divine Inspiration?  What is the thinking behind that. Its not an issue for me thankfully, but I would hate to be in the position where I could not afford to be without income for even three days.  

Maybe thats where the supplementary welfare officer comes in.

Ah I checked  the letter that payment will be in the post office on 21st and then every Wednesday after that.  Though I will only be getting one payment on it.


----------

